# Roof Safety The most important thing



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

About 7 years ago there was a noob working for the company I was working for he fell through a skylight after a 13 hour day and died. The thing about this is it could have been prevented. There were two formen on the job one of them my friend he was very attentitive to his crew, He told the other forman "hey it's hot these guys are burnt out lets finish tomorrow" The other forman said "no we only have a little left to do lets get it done" this went back and fourth for awhile finally my friend said whatever and started to pack up his crew And thats about when the noob on the other crew fell through the skylight. Well the company was found guilty of his death and settled with his family. The owners insurance went through the roof so they had to sell. I was taken on by the new owners and safety meetings with a safety consultant once a month, osha trianing, every kind of training imaginable. When we went through all the training courses we started over,and over, and over. We as formen had tailgate meetings everyday with our guys. We had every safety certificate known to man. But we went 4 solid years with not one reportable injury at 65 hours a week. There were appoxmately 35 employees. Until a tile noob cut himself with a tile saw. Primarily As a flat roof roofer it's easy to forget that you are still on a roof and it can still be dangerous, you have to constantly remind yourself and your crew. Me and My second man are as close as me and my wife:huh: As a foam applicator I spend my time walking backwards on the roof, my second man tags my hose and makes sure I don't trip over things or walk off the edge of the roof. These bonds are tight and we watch out for each other with constant vigilance. I work for a different company now and my helper is still with me. I get extra guys on bigger jobs and if I detect the hint of Alcohol on them I send them packing for the day. I also manage big jobs with lots of guys on them and whenever I see horseplay, unsafe actions, or even the hint of something unsafe I send them packing. Yeah you can say I take safety as the most important thing. It only takes one mistake to cost the owners there livelyhood and you your job or worse your life.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Safety is important. In regards to safety meetings, I often get a "what's that?" from new employees. Very few people are complaint with OSHA. 

Alcohol on the clock is grounds for immediate dismissal. If they did it once, think of the number of times they got away with it.


----------



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

People don't drink on the job but may come in on Monday hung over. Believe it or not alot of roofers out here don't drink or they are weekend Warriors. In the summer time here in tempretures of 110-116 and a lot hotter on the roof tends to make people non-drinkers during the work week. It's mostly new roofing labors that come in smelling like henessy and bullets.


----------



## epdmcoatings (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah i am agree with you, roof safety is the most important thing and its very important to every one to inspect their roofs after some time period specially after the rainy season, thanks for sharing.


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you trying to sell jobs on here or are you just a moron?


----------



## alexx_2010 (Nov 30, 2009)

When you hire someone to fix your roof try to look for his back experience to get best result and to keep your roof in one piece and safely finished his job.


----------



## peterjames (Apr 14, 2010)

I am totally agree with you urethaneroofer that roof safety is very important task on specially it rain season.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Roof safety is most important of the home especially rain season every house owner should take care and need to check the rain water come down properly or not. Gutter is best for rain water comes on roof.


----------



## Devonslater (Feb 6, 2011)

tridentroofing said:


> .............. According to MSN there are approximately 37 fatalities annually among roofers for every 100,000..............


 
That is a very high figure. Here in the UK (according to HSE stats for 2009/10) where we have very stringent safety laws, that figure is reduced to 2.2 deaths per 100,000.
Having only read through a couple of the safety threads here, I am surprised at the cavalier attitude that some roofers display towards their own safety.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

mjtent said:


> As a home owner, it is really important to make sure the safety of our roofs. So here in Ct, I always call the help of Ct Roofers to check our roofs regularly and do the maintenance.


 Are you kidding..NO SPAM!!!


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Somebody is about to get the boot..........lol



mjtent said:


> As a home owner, it is really important to make sure the safety of our roofs. So here in Ct, I always call the help of Ct Roofers to check our roofs regularly and do the maintenance.


----------



## BLUroofing.com (Apr 4, 2011)

mjtent said:


> As a home owner, it is really important to make sure the safety of our roofs. So here in Ct, I always call the help of Ct Roofers to check our roofs regularly and do the maintenance.


I would like to add... Especially in Colorado Springs where roofing fraud is at an all time hi. It is so important that local roofers take a huge role in protecting the customers within our local communities. We can provide this level of service by raising the standard. Doing so will not only generate sustainable credibility, it will preserve integrity.

BLUroofing.com


----------



## tani (Jun 10, 2011)

tridentroofing said:


> The roof is the highest point of the house so dealing with it requires extra precaution. Falling from a roof during a repair or maintenance is one of the most common accidents involving roofers, that is why roofing contractors like Trident Roofing should follow every safety precaution in the book. According to MSN there are approximately 37 fatalities annually among roofers for every 100,000.
> 
> Any work on a roof is a risk. The nature of the precautions needed to work safe may vary from one job to another, roofing companies like Trident Roofing may implement their own safety rules but not providing safeguards is unacceptable. There are many factors that could contribute to avoidable accidents when working on roofs these are:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insightful post. A really interesting read.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Devonslater said:


> That is a very high figure. Here in the UK (according to HSE stats for 2009/10) where we have very stringent safety laws, that figure is reduced to 2.2 deaths per 100,000.
> Having only read through a couple of the safety threads here, I am surprised at the cavalier attitude that some roofers display towards their own safety.


Americans have a tendency to act like safety is uncool and therefore all the Marlboro smoking cigarette toughguys crankin up sweet home alabama every ten minutes on the radio with their no safety attitude until ol billy bob tumbles off the roof to his death or in a wheelchair for life do not get hired by my company. I run a tight ship and safety is first in my camp!!

roofers in charlotte nc | roofers in lexington nc


----------



## alanjack (May 1, 2014)

Yes i am completly agree with you, roof safety is the most important thing. Every one have to inspect their roofs after some time period specially after the rainy season,


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

I agree wholeheartedly with OP, I believe that work should be work and that everyone should be able to go home at the end of the day free of injuries caused in the workplace. For me personally my biggest concern is Crystalline Silica dust, not many people realize but it is absolutely debilitating top one's health, I believe that it is in the best interest of all to avoid inhaling silica dust when cutting clay or concrete roof tiles.


----------



## tredRITE (May 27, 2015)

My favourite work safety quote:


----------



## Lindsey Hill (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes, agreed roof safety is most important thing. I always go through OSHA:Roof safety rules to remain updated.


----------



## EdmondRoofRepair (Jun 8, 2016)

Totally understand, we take safety as one of the top priorities in our company. Finding employees who understand that can be challenging but once you find them, do not let them go.


----------



## sammismith (Jul 28, 2016)

*Safety Questions*

As someone who has been on roofs most my life, but who wants to hire some help, usually young guys. What is the best way to train them about roof safety in your opinion ?


----------



## RoofingGuy (Oct 28, 2016)

*Good Safety Post*

Completely agree Safety is something some guys take for granted. When you work in that environment daily it sometimes slips your mind how dangerous it can be. 
As far as education is concerned our Guys have the Osha mandated training twice a year and all Noobs get it in New Hire training. I will not be caught like your predecessor. Professional is the only way. 
Thanks for the post.
Miami Roofing Roof Replacement Hialeah FL


----------



## Blikkenslageroslo (Nov 1, 2016)

I agree with you mister, great story and i guess you learned your lesson 

Take care

Edvin from http://www.osloblikkenslager.no/


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have come to learn roof safety is not the most important thing. Like Mike Rowe says, "Safety Third, or at least somewhere in the top ten."

Truly if safety were the most important thing we wouldn't be on the roof, we would remain on the ground. So safety is definitely important but it's not the most important. Having said that, there have been jobs I have turned down because I felt uneasy or down right scared but at the end of the day that's just emotions. A 3 story fall and a 1/2 story fall can have the same end result - death. 

I don't even know why I am replying, both posts are probably spammers.


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

When it comes to installing a roof, safety should be your number-one priority. Take advantage of the fall-related safety equipment available to you, such as a harness and ropes with a roof anchor into the framing of the roof structure. There is a host retrofit options that will make roof a safer working environment.


----------



## Southern Roof Ops (Mar 14, 2017)

OSHA has not "mandated" any training specifically. What training are you providing your employees twice per year? With OSHA, non-compliance with OSHA Standards (especially with regard to Subpart M of 1926) will always have a bad result for the companies responsible. Training is always good, but having one competent person to keep all others safe and in compliance is important. I have had well trained employees get caught, then tell the OSHA inspector that they knew exactly what to do, but chose not to for their own convenience. OSHA wants money, not companies complying with their requirements regarding employee safety. This is just my opinion.


----------



## RoofingGuy (Oct 28, 2016)

*Regarding your opinion*



Southern Roof Ops said:


> OSHA has not "mandated" any training specifically. What training are you providing your employees twice per year? With OSHA, non-compliance with OSHA Standards (especially with regard to Subpart M of 1926) will always have a bad result for the companies responsible. Training is always good, but having one competent person to keep all others safe and in compliance is important. I have had well trained employees get caught, then tell the OSHA inspector that they knew exactly what to do, but chose not to for their own convenience. OSHA wants money, not companies complying with their requirements regarding employee safety. This is just my opinion.


Completely understand that is "Your Opinion".
But here are the FACTS
OSHA and the DOL demand that according to state guidelines an "Employee Safety Program" be put into place with a named "Safety Officer" 
Our roofing company in Miami FL  abides by that reg and follows it to the letter.
Whether it keeps our employees safe or not, isn't really the matter. Our employees keep themselves safe with good decision making. One of the key components to doing any job safely. Never discount the human factor.


----------



## Southern Roof Ops (Mar 14, 2017)

We have an employee safety program and a safety officer. If you think that will shelter your company from fines and penalties due to employee misconduct, you haven't been through that process in recent years. Education and enforcement are key to employee compliance, but personal buy in is the only way to dissuade employees from misconduct.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Take care out there!


----------



## Jason Rose (Apr 21, 2017)

Safety is absolutely one of the biggest concerns in the roofing industry. I personally have fallen off of roofs here in Arizona 3 times since starting in this business with my Dad in 1985. 

Out here, we've got lots of tile roofs, and when it's wet, trust me, you don't wanna be up there without a safety line and a spotter. Tiles crack easy and that's probably what gives us the majority of our work.

Tile roof repair Goodyear AZ is what most people search for when they find us.


----------



## BillWhite (Dec 6, 2016)

Something else to consider when it comes to safety is overheating. In the South, it gets extremely hot during the summer. I've had guys get dehydrated, weak, etc. One of my guys even passed out (thankfully he wasn't on the roof at the time). Ever since that happened, I have become much more strict on all of our safety rules. One small mistake could turn into a horrible tragedy.

Steve W
Bill White Roofing


----------



## Josh Johnson (Jun 25, 2017)

Safety in the roofing industry in a huge concern. I can't remember the exact number of hospital visits each year there are from roofing mishaps but we were told during an OSHA training a while back and it's astounding. We've had our family gutter business for 47 years and my dad has more stories than I do, but I've seen my share of gutter repairs from people sliding and tearing gutters off their house. Be careful out there guys!! gutter cleaning raleigh nc is where we put some of your interesting roofing and gutter pics.


----------



## handyman (Jul 17, 2017)

Funny that I came across an article about safety. Last fall one of our employees with Handyman Raleigh NC was fixing a drip edge on the roof and fell from a ladder and broke his ankle . Don't be a dumbass out there guys, safety first saves a lot of hassle in the long run for both the employee and the employer.


----------



## smithwilliamsw (Oct 26, 2017)

Well, roof repair can be done by you but you have to keep some safety points with you. If you are not give your consideration to the safety points then there may be any misshapen become and it will hurt you.


----------



## jack102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you for sharing the story - stay safe people, health & safety must always come first in any trade.

Jack,

Industrial Roofing Newcastle


----------

